# cozer



## sinsi619

ola
cozer significa cozinhar?
qual mais formal?


----------



## Vanda

Cozer = cozinhar. É uma questão de uso, Sinsi. Dizemos cozinhar sempre. Raramente você ouvirá uma pessoa dizer : estou cozendo.

Coser (com s) quer dizer costurar.


----------



## moura

Cozer pode ter um significado diferente de cozinhar (em Portugal, pelo menos).

Cozinhar - sempre que se pega em alimentos (crus ou não) e se aplica um tratamento qualquer para os comer: fritar, cozer, assar, temperar, etc.

Cozer - uma das formas de cozinhar. Por exemplo, cozer batatas é colocá-las em água ao lume e deixá-las ferver.


----------



## sinsi619

obrigada, já entendi.


----------



## Vanda

Moura, no seu exemplo de cozer batatas, intercambiamos com cozinhar batatas, também. Digo "estou cozinhando batatas para o almoço". Que eu me lembre, já ouvi poucas pessoas dizerem "cozer". 
Achei interessante que o ciberdúvidas diz que se deve dizer cozer o pão ao invés de assar, mas eu, por exemplo, que faço - muito de vez em quando - pão em casa, nunca disse "vou cozer pão", digo "vou assar pão/bolo/ carne" , seja lá o que for que eu vou colocar no forno. 
Veja um dos exemplos do Houaiss sobre cozinhar:


> preparar (alimentos) através da ação do fogo ou de qualquer outro processo; cozer
> Ex.: <cozinhou batatas para o almoço> <cozinhou o pudim em banho-maria> <cozinhava admiravelmente>


 
Mais um daqueles casos:_ poteito, potato. _


----------



## moura

Pois é! De facto, só agora me apercebi que em relação ao pão, se o fizesse no forno, diria _cozer_. Engraçado. E já diria _assar _carne, peixe, tomate, beringelas... 
Mas em relação a bolos? Acho que também diria cozer. Não diria _assar um bolo._ Perguntaria: _O bolo já está cozido (pronto)?_ E não: _O bolo já está assado?_ 
Que estranho e engraçado ao mesmo tempo 

Em relação a alimentos cozidos, de facto destacamos o cozer, por comparação a cozinhar, quando pretendemos especificar o tipo de tratamento culinário. Por exemplo, no seguinte caso: _"Está a dieta. Só come (alimentos) cozidos e grelhados._


----------



## jazyk

> Pois é! De facto, só agora me apercebi que em relação ao pão, se o fizesse no forno, diria _cozer_. Engraçado. E já diria _assar _carne, peixe, tomate, beringelas...


Semelhante a roast/bake.



> Mas em relação a bolos? Acho que também diria cozer. Não diria _assar um bolo_.


Já não.


----------



## moura

jazyk said:


> Já não.


 
Jazyk,

Não compreendi a sua dúvida. É sobre as minhas palavras em relação a "cozer" bolos? De facto, nunca se diria em Portugal, pelos menos, que eu tenha conhecimento "assar" bolos. Embora o cozer, que é o mais aplicável também não se diga muito. 
Diz-se mais normalmente, "fazer" bolos. E no fazer, inclui-se desde a preparação até ao momento que ele sai do forno.


----------



## jazyk

A_ssar _carne, peixe, tomate, beringelas... é equivalente a roast.

Pois é! De facto, só agora me apercebi que em relação ao pão, se o fizesse no forno, diria _cozer_. - Como bake em inglês.

Mas em relação a bolos? Acho que também diria cozer. - Também bake.

Ah, não, dá certo sim. Eu que tinha lido errado. 

O que significa que você parece usar cozer em ocasiões em que se diz bake em inglês e assar quando se diz roast. Interessante... Não me consta que essa distinção também seja feita no Brasil. Acho que eu diria assar para todos os casos acima, mas não cozinho, então não sou a pessoa mais adequada para dar uma opinião. O que a Vanda disse soa-me familiar.  Deve ser a clássica dicotomia português português x português brasileiro, à qual a Vanda já tinha acenado com o apropriadíssimo _poteito/potato._


----------



## kandinsk

No Brasil também se usa COZER e COZINHAR...
No Brasil se diz: Vou fazer o frango cozido. (Em portugal, cozinhado)
No Brasil: Vou cozinhar o frango (Ato de fazer)
O frango cozido, foi cozinhado pela Maria, (parece estranho, mas é o correto).
Estou cozinhando um frango
O frango está sendo cozido em água e azeite(Quer dizer, que o frango está em água numa panela)= processo de COCÇÃO.
Estou cozinhando o frango em água e azeite (Quer dizer que EU ESTOU PREPARANDO o frango)= processo de cozinhar

Em Portugal o pão é cozido (errado) cozido é tudo aquilo que é cozinhado a água, por exemplo: Cozido á portuguesa, a feijoada é cozida, a batata é cozida... O PÃO É ASSADO, A BATATA É ASSADA, O FRANGO É ASSADO, O BOLO É ASSADO. (IMAGINEM SÓ UM BOLO COZIDO)

AHH, E NÃO APAREÇAM BRASILEIROS DIZENDO AQUILO QUE NÃO SABEM... COZER É USADO NO BRASIL SIM... (SOU BRASILEIRO)

ESPERO TER AJUDADO


----------



## Carfer

kandinsk said:


> Em Portugal o pão é cozido (errado) cozido é tudo aquilo que é cozinhado a água,


 
Em Portugal o pão _coze-se_, Kandinsk, como também se _cozem_ os bolos. Pão e bolos são aqui duas excepções, quer à sua regra de que cozido é tudo aquilo que é cozinhado a água, quer à regra de que tudo aquilo que é cozinhado no forno é '_assado_'.


----------



## anaczz

Na padaria:
Brasil: "Quero 5 pães, bem branquinhos."
Portugal: "Quero 5 pães, mal/pouco cozidos."


----------



## englishmania

anaczz said:


> Na padaria:
> Brasil: "Quero 5 pães, bem branquinhos."
> Portugal: "Quero 5 pães, mal/pouco cozidos."




Em Portugal também dizemos "branquinhos" , quando não os queremos muito cozidos/torrados.


----------



## kandinsk

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal também dizemos "branquinhos" , quando não os queremos muito cozidos/torrados.


Sim respeito que pode ser " regionalismo"... Mas que é incorreto é.
Assado/Torrado


----------



## englishmania

kandinsk said:


> Sim respeito que pode ser " regionalismo"... Mas que é incorreto é.
> Assado/Torrado


Que palavra é regionalismo?

Quanto ao assado/cozido, http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=21498.


----------



## kandinsk

englishmania said:


> Que palavra é regionalismo?
> 
> O pão ser COZIDO... Cozido é aquilo que é cozinhado em água ex.: Cozido á portuguesa.


----------



## anaczz

kandinsk said:


> AHH, E NÃO APAREÇAM BRASILEIROS DIZENDO AQUILO QUE NÃO SABEM...


Não há qualquer referência à água nestes verbetes:

Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa (PtEu)
*cozer* (ê) (latim _coquo, -ere_) _v. tr. e intr._
1.           Preparar ou ser preparado ao fogo ou ao calor.    =   cozinhar

Aulete(PtBr)
(co.zi._nhar_) v.
1. Preparar (alimento) submetendo-o à ação do fogo ou por outro processo (brasas, forno de micro-ondas etc.); COZER 

*Aurélio (PtBr)
**Cozer*
*v.t. Preparar os alimentos por meio do fogo. / Submeter à ação do  fogo: cozer a telha, o tijolo etc. // Fam. Cozer a bebedeira, dormir  para que a embriaguez passe.


*


englishmania said:


> Em Portugal também dizemos "branquinhos" , quando não os queremos muito cozidos/torrados.



A diferença é que no Brasil ( ao menos no sul e sudeste) *não* dizemos que o pão está muito ou pouco cozido.
Quando ouvi essa expressão pela primeira vez, numa padaria em Portugal, fiquei a espera para ver o que era o tal do "pão mal cozido" que a senhora queria... Pensei que eram aqueles pães quase crus, que se leva para acabar de *assar *em casa.


----------



## Istriano

Não se usa muito o verbo cozer no Brasil. Só se usa o adjetivo - cozido: _ovo cozido..._


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

kandinsk said:


> Que palavra é regionalismo?
> 
> O pão ser COZIDO... Cozido é aquilo que é cozinhado em água ex.: Cozido á portuguesa.



Acho que no país _todo_ o pão é cozido. Não é um regionalismo. Até se salienta a qualidade com a expressão "cozido a lenha": não só cozido no forno mas também à antiga, o que lhe dá mais sabor.
O bolo também é cozido. Nenhum cozinheiro que se preze gostaria de ver o seu bolo sair do forno "assado", pois significaria "torrado, queimado".


----------

